# Handrail vs. Grab bar



## BBrownMRA (Mar 4, 2014)

I am working on a hospital project with a lot of custom requirements, including a hand rail extending from the side of the patient's bed all the way to the toilet.

Due to special conditions, it would work out better if we could use a handrail mounting detail (similar to the Acrovyn Ranaissance series) as opposed to a standard detail like this Bobrick model.

Looking in ANSI, all of the dimensions and clearances seem to line up between the two, but I am wary...

I feel there is an argument to be made for this, but only want to make the argument if it is one I stand a chance of winning, as opposed to getting rejected in a permit submission, or worse, failing a final inspection because the field inspector doesn't agree that a handrail is the same as a Grab Bar.

Thoughts?


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2014)

The grab bar is only a grab bar where it is required....other than that it is not regulated...and I do not believe that there is a hard and fast on specific mounting designs....You would probably win with me, but I would spend a little more time researching to make sure if it came across my desk...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2014)

IMPO they are not the same thing

grab bar

Grab bars are safety devices designed to enable a person to lift or lower themselves, maintain balance, lessen fatigue while standing, hold some of their weight while maneuvering, or have something to grab onto in case of a slip or fall.

handrail

A rail fixed to posts or a wall for people to hold on to for support, typically adjacent to a walking surface. Typically not a lifting aide


----------



## steveray (Mar 5, 2014)

But if the structural strength is there and the graspability....who cares what the label says?....We are not really talking about a listed piece of equipment being used outside of it's listing...As long as they can verify the 250#

1607.8.1 Handrails and guards.

Handrails and guards shall be designed to resist a linear load of 50 pounds per linear foot (plf) (0.73 kN/m) in accordance with Section 4.5.1 of ASCE 7.

1607.8.1.1 Concentrated load.

Handrails and guards shall also be designed to resist a concentrated load of 200 pounds (0.89 kN) in accordance with Section 4.5.1 of ASCE 7.

1607.8.2 Grab bars, shower seats and dressing room bench seats.

Grab bars, shower seats and dressing room bench seat systems shall be designed to resist a single concentrated load of 250 pounds (1.11 kN) applied in any direction at any point on the grab bar or seat so as to produce the maximum load effects.


----------



## ICE (Mar 5, 2014)

It appears to be handrail until it gets to the toilet where it becomes grab bar.  The concentrated load is 50# greater for grab bar.  It would make sense to have one continuous handrail if that handrail can withstand a concentrated load of 250#.

Clearly the grab bar configuration is stronger than the handrail arrangement so placing a grab bar where required and stopping the handrail at the grab bar may be the stronger of the two, however, not interrupting the grasp of the rail sounds better to me.

This is probably not the first time that this has come up.

What has been done in the past?

Ask the architect.


----------



## north star (Mar 5, 2014)

*& ~ & ~ &*

While a Hand Rail is different from a Grab Bar, I believe that the

poster is looking for input, ...one way or the other as to compliance

of what is installed.

As ***ICE*** has eluded to, ...an RDP should be consulted for a

compliant design.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> It appears to be handrail until it gets to the toilet where it becomes grab bar.  The concentrated load is 50# greater for grab bar.  It would make sense to have one continuous handrail if that handrail can withstand a concentrated load of 250#.  Clearly the grab bar configuration is stronger than the handrail arrangement so placing a grab bar where required and stopping the handrail at the grab bar may be the stronger of the two, however, not interrupting the grasp of the rail sounds better to me.
> 
> This is probably not the first time that this has come up.
> 
> ...


You can have a grab-bar wherever needed.


----------

